# Need a good Digital Camera...



## panacea_amc (Jan 4, 2008)

hello people...
i have around 12 bucks in my hand ...n i want to buy a good Digi Camera...i am total newbie n dont know much cams...my only requirement is that it shud have good "Optical" zpom and foto production shud be good in the night...also customer care services is a good option...

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## desiibond (Jan 4, 2008)

Canon IXUS 70 (12k)
Sony W-80 (15k)
Olympus FE-280 (11k)


----------



## awesomeo (Jan 4, 2008)

For 12K, you'll just get a mid ranged point and shoot camera. Try increasing your budget to around 17K... 

You'll get a decent point-and-shoot camera with 10X Zoom and 8.1 MP sensor.


----------



## napster007 (Jan 4, 2008)

go for sony w80! (13.5 -14k) 

1)good face detection
2)3x optical
3)free 1 gb mem card
4) stamina - 340 shots (flash on)


----------



## panacea_amc (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks people 4 ur replies...but can i have some sample pictures please...like those pics taken at the nite time....thanks!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 5, 2008)

For 14k, u can get Canon A 710IS. Search for its reviews. Its really gr8.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 6, 2008)

writing review of IXUS 70 with shots taken in different conditions.

Really good one. Worth every penny for 12k-13k. Excellent night shot quality, excellent macro and face recognition. Damn good continuous shot mode, high quality zoom and shutter speed.


----------



## nsbindra (Jan 6, 2008)

Just bought W80 from Sify for 8850 including charger. great cam.


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 6, 2008)

go for Canon, it is the best in digi-world, but go for any other model rather than one you posted above


----------



## nvidia (Jan 6, 2008)

Dont buy anything other than sony... Sony rocks


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jan 6, 2008)

I got a Sony WDC Series DigiCam which has some imported lense. I bought it for like 14K. It absolutely roxx.

Took pics on Beaches, Valleys, Temples, Farms, Campings, Sunsets etc. Everything is crystal clear.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 6, 2008)

nsbindra said:


> Just bought W80 from Sify for 8850 including charger. great cam.


 
What??? :-0 W80 for 9k?? New one? coz, it's sold for around 14k outside.


----------



## nsbindra (Jan 8, 2008)

desiibond said:


> What??? :-0 W80 for 9k?? New one? coz, it's sold for around 14k outside.


 
Yes !!! u read it right. new camera w80 for 8850.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2008)

hmm. checked it again at sony world and GK Vale and it's price is still 14.9k.

W80 shots at trustedreview: *www.trustedreviews.com/digital-cameras/review/2007/12/28/Sony-Cyber-shot-DSC-W80/p5

IXUS 70 shots at trustedreview:
*www.trustedreviews.com/digital-cameras/review/2007/04/24/Canon-Digital-IXUS-70/p5

Though IXUS costs 2k less that W80's price, the test shots looked lot better than W80's.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Can u post link from sify coz i am not able to find out on sify shopping about that W80, man this is goddamm cheap?


----------



## nsbindra (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi guys. here is the link for W80 at 8850. In fact the price has dropped to 8660 odd. i am sorry to have sais that the camera is available at sify. actually it is from ndtvshopping. (keep buying from both, so got confused). Anyway, click on the link, and njoy. W80 at 8660.
*ndtv.indiaplaza.in/electronics/pd.aspx?sku=PC5720071414417


----------



## chitvan (Feb 11, 2008)

nsbindra said:


> Hi guys. here is the link for W80 at 8850. In fact the price has dropped to 8660 odd. i am sorry to have sais that the camera is available at sify. actually it is from ndtvshopping. (keep buying from both, so got confused). Anyway, click on the link, and njoy. W80 at 8660.
> *ndtv.indiaplaza.in/electronics/pd.aspx?sku=PC5720071414417



W80 in 9695.00 at sify.com
*shopping.sify.com/Electronics_Dura...Card_and_Pouch-_item_13174059___14236932.html


----------



## PraKs (Feb 11, 2008)

Huh

Are u sure Sify gives original with bill ??

Site says - Warranty : Six Months Vendor Warranty

Sony World gives 1 year warranty..

Looks like smuggled ones.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 11, 2008)

SONY products are good, but buy SONY only if you want to buy and use them with SONY memory sticks at prices determined by SONY. I do not like their monopolistic attitude. Canon and Nikon support two or three types of memory.


----------



## VexByte (Feb 15, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Dont buy anything other than sony... Sony rocks


*Who told you Sony rocks ?

*Sony = *Jack of all trades *BUT *Master of None !*


----------



## nvidia (Feb 15, 2008)

^^I did*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/01a.gif
What makes you think SONY isnt good*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41a.gif

Was it necessary for you to bump this 1 month old thread to say this without telling the reason why sony isnt good?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey! Few days back i was at Palika bazaar and i saw that SONY W80 was selling for 6500/- but heck it wasn't with warranty!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 16, 2008)

^^Dont buy it if they are not providing with the warranty...
Must be stolen or broken


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Well he was giving 1 year warranty from his side!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 17, 2008)

Dont trust that person. What if your cam gets damaged and can be repaired only from a qualified Sony technician or something?
Its not a good deal...


----------



## VexByte (Feb 20, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^I did*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/01a.gif
> What makes you think SONY isnt good*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41a.gif
> 
> Was it necessary for you to bump this 1 month old thread to say this without telling the reason why sony isnt good?


I'm not interested in indulging unwanted debates, but what I've told about *Sony is true about whole all of their product range.*

_PS :_ I also owns Sony products !


----------

